# A new BBQer from Germany



## texas bbq (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi,

i´m John (40y) from southern Germany. I love BBQ and 7 years ago i found the way to make a BBQ from the Smoker. I the real life i´m a fitter but i love to chill out in my garden, to start my smoker ( Big Green Egg´s or Weber Water smoker´s) and we do BBQ Catering here in this area up to 500 peoples.

I will show you a couple of pics from my last BBQ. I´m so excited about it to be here and to get a lot of information from the specialist´s from the best BBQ nation ever (U.S)

About my english, i will do my best, but i´m not perfect. I hope you understand what i´m saying.

Here is my Home page, but it is just in german.

Merry Christmas everybody












BBQ lamb and Baby back ribs for 450 People







Beef Brisket







Grilled Duck breast with asparagus











Deer Ribs and bacon wrapped Jalas stuffed with shrimp







Jamaika Jerk Ribs







Stuffed Pork Belly


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome John - we are glad to have you here - What awesome qview for a first post. It will be fun to follow your posts


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome!!!

  Craig


----------



## venture (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome aboard, John!

Nice looking Q there!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ak1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks wonderful. Welcome to SMF.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 24, 2011)

The food looks great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome to SMF John!

Great looking Q!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## ecto1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## frosty (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome, John!  Impressive work, you are already a master.    Please let us look over your shoulder by sending us more photos of your rig, and your efforts.  There is so much knowledge and experience from around the globe here.  Your questions (if any) will be answered by friends, and I have no doubt you will be giving advice to others.

Enjoy!


----------



## steamaway (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome, looks great! Love the duck...


----------



## sprky (Dec 26, 2011)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you check out the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info. Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse

WOW very nice Q-view


----------



## kydave (Dec 26, 2011)

Willkommen -  Dies ist ein  großartiger Ort, um  zu teilen und  zu lernen.

Or - Welcome - This is a great place to share and learn.

h/t to Google translator tools. (grin)


----------



## big casino (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks good John,

and we might be the biggest BBQ nation, but Germany is the biggest and best Beer nation and there isn't any two things that belong together more!

I'd love to enjoy a *S  *  chwarzbier        

with that beef briskey you have pictured up there

Don't worry too much about the english some of us are not good at it either...LOL


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 26, 2011)

Willkommen in der forum John! 

There are a ton of folks here that know a heck of a lot about smokin' and they are willing to help you out in a second!

The food in your pictures look absolutely great! 

I spent quite a bit of time in Ulm/ Neu Ulm (fairly close to Augsburg! ) a while back and have to tell you, the Bavarian folks were great as was the food and as Big Casino says - the beer was to die for!

I especially enjoyed the Swabian food with a hearty weißbier.

Give us a shout if there is anything we can do to help out.

Tschüs!

-Salt


----------



## texas bbq (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot my friends that i can be here. I will do my best and will send a lot of pics to our forum. Best Q  wishes around the globe and Happy new year.


----------



## old prospector (Dec 29, 2011)

Really fine looking food. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## texas bbq (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi GrayStratCat - it´s right, Ulm is not far away from my home town, around 45 km. Feel free, if your are back in Germnay, tell me, maybe for a backyard Q.


----------



## rednecknm (Jan 3, 2012)

and


----------



## dbuster (Jan 3, 2012)

The ribs look awesome! never seen them rolled up like that.


----------



## zimq (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats some good lookin' Q!

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 3, 2012)

That's mighty nice of you to offer John!  I'll be sure to keep that in mind if/when I get back to Southern Germany.   45 clicks is nothing on the autobahn.....I'll be sure to bring the bier 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Vielen Dank!

-Salt


----------



## clyde79 (Jan 3, 2012)

looks great


----------



## texas bbq (Jan 4, 2012)

your welcome, mybe in the future here in southern germany, you bring the Bier and i looking for a great Q in my backyard


----------

